# Time for memo+solving corners OR edges



## Simboubou (Apr 17, 2009)

I need 30 seconds to memorize and solve corners with 3OP, and I need 40-50 seconds to memorize and solve my edges with M2...
I thought I should improve my corners, but now I realize I should improve my edges...

What about you guys ?


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

Work on your memorization. Do edges memo-only and corners memo-only.


----------



## Faz (Apr 18, 2009)

Edge memo 20 seconds
Corner memo 30 seconds. Grr.
Corner solving 30 seconds.
Edge solving/parity 30 seconds.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 18, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Edge memo 20 seconds
> Corner memo 30 seconds. Grr.
> Corner solving 30 seconds.
> Edge solving/parity 30 seconds.



dude, what's with your corner memo?!? It's more than your edges!


----------



## Faz (Apr 18, 2009)

3op

Visual, I have trouble getting the memo locked down. I am switching to numbers for permutation today


----------



## Simboubou (Apr 18, 2009)

Man, it takes me like 20-30 seconds to solve edges wiyh M2, how can I be so slow ?


----------



## byu (Apr 18, 2009)

Is your turning speed slow, or do you find yourself pausing in the middle?


----------



## Simboubou (Apr 18, 2009)

Both, I guess.Every time, It takes me several seconds to remember how the cycle start. I should use my ring finger.


----------



## byu (Apr 18, 2009)

Try to reduce pauses by thinking about the next piece while solving the piece before.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 21, 2009)

happa95 said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > Edge memo 20 seconds
> ...



Unfortunately I think that's the same case as me  I just can't get my corner memo stuck in my head!


----------

